# 14' rims



## mattyBrute (Aug 21, 2009)

Whats the deal with 14' rims?
They better then 12's?
Just about to by 28' backs and need to know before I buy the wrong ones.

Thx


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mattyBrute said:


> Whats the deal with 14' rims?
> They better then 12's?
> Just about to by 28' backs and need to know before I buy the wrong ones.
> 
> Thx


14" rims gives you a little less sidewall flex for the trails and/but less flotation in water if that's important (less air in the tire). You can also get an 8" wide rim more often in a 14 then a 12. I wanted 12s but also wanted an 8" wide rim but for ITP, it could only be goten in a 14.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Guys with 27 and 28 inch tires say the 14s make the four wheeler ride rough because there's not much side wall to give. The smallest tire i've had on 14s was 30" backs and it wasnt that noticable to me.

Do they make 28" backs for 14" rims? I know the 30s and 32s are 14s, but thought the 28s were 12" rims.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

My buddy was wondering the same thing about 14's... he wants to put 30's on his RZR and was wondering about the weight of them vs 12's and if there were any issues with them... He's wanting 30" backs and they only come in 14's...


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Not in the same size but for reference i have the 28 inch zillas with 14" rims and is not bad until i get to riding on trails that have a lot of rip rap sized stone then its all over the place and hard to handle


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

yea the 28 backs are 12s.the 30s weigh i think around 35-38 pounds just tire.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I like 12's better up to 28's....then any tire bigger than that I like the 14's.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the looks of the 14's better than the 12's.


----------



## mattyBrute (Aug 21, 2009)

thx for all the feedback


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> I like 12's better up to 28's....then any tire bigger than that I like the 14's.


thought you hated 14's?

guess they grew on ya


the brute is getting some 14's soon as they come in.


----------



## racinjason (Dec 15, 2009)

but like everybody said, the 14's just have less sidewall flex, less understeer etc...

i run either

but my prowler requires 14's, and they are ok


----------

